

Addressing Concerns about Padrino - xox
http://www.padrinorb.com/blog/addressing-concerns-about-padrino

======
mark_l_watson
A pretty good justification for the project.

That said, I feel a little sorry that the Padrino developers even felt the
need to publicly state the raison d'être for the project. Really, this is open
source, and they should feel free building on top of Sinatra, Thor, etc. It is
up to the developer community to decide as individuals if they want to use a
project, but the essence of open source is being able to build new systems
using large bodies of existing open source code.

------
xox
I was disappointed they didn't address some of the security concerns that were
raised on HN last time about using Padrino in the context of an ecommerce app.
Is Padrino/Sinatra secure enough to handle ecommerce? Rails, for example, has
a nice security guide:

<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/security.html>

It would be useful to see some of these issues addressed in the context of
Sinatra/Padrino.

